# 3+ sugar in urine. 2 weeks ago ago, there was none.



## MeowPurr32

I've had no problems with any glucose in my urine, passed the 2 hour GTT, and then all of a sudden at my 32 week appointment today, there was 3+ glucose in my urine. They've never even detected trace amounts before. They did a finger-stick blood sugar at the appointment today which came back as 103 g/dL (normal for a non-fasting blood sample.)

My doctor just said to stop eating sweets and they will check my urine again in 2 weeks, but of course I'm concerned about the jump from none ever being detected to a sudden 3+ result.

Has anyone been through this, and what did your doctor or midwife say, how did it turn out? Did you have to retake the GTT? Were you diagnosed with gestational diabetes? Did it affect your pregnancy?

I would really like to hear from anyone who has tested 3+ or 4+ for sugar in the urine.


----------



## HellBunny

Did they tell you the result of the GTT, the glucose level? As if it was slightly borderline you may need to retake it. Try not to worry for now, google low GI diet (incase you have diabetes as these foods are generally a good starting point) cut out anything with sugar/white carbs as a precaution xx


----------



## MeowPurr32

Yes, my results were: Fasting 75 g/dL, 1 hour 166 g/dL, 2 hour 104 g/dL.
These results are from a 2 hour GGT taken at 26 weeks of pregnancy (I'm now at 32 weeks.)

I just don't understand why this was never a problem and then I would suddenly have 3+ glucose in my urine and why it would be so high when my blood glucose taken at the same appointment was only 103 g/dL, which is not high. 

I guess I could be developing GD, but everything was fine at my appointment 2 weeks ago. I was just surprised it was suddenly a 3+ urine glucose out of nowhere. And then to have the blood glucoses keep being normal doesn't make sense to me. (It would make sense if they were also high, but...)


----------



## cherryglitter

i had my GTT test at 28 weeks as they said that's the only time they could do. perhaps see if you can have the test done again? i had a lot of sugar in my urine before i know i had GD. 

x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I developed GD at 35 weeks and it was picked up when I had 4+ sugars in my urine.

I didnt have a GTT before that point as I had no risk factors for GD. Once I had the positive sugar test though I had a GTT at 35 weeks, a growth scan and then I was induced at 39 weeks :flower:


----------



## Tink81

I has this at my 32 week appointment and again when I went to the triage unit for lack of movement the week (33weeks) after, I passed my GTT at 28 weeks with no issues or worries. They were going to do more tests or follow up with another GTT if it was still +++ at 34 weeks, however at 34 weeks my urine was normal! The midwife had no explanation for this and just stated that it could be down to my diet, or how soon after eating I did my sample?! She said they will keep monitoring it but she didn't seem overly worried and just said these things sometimes happen for no reason? 

Hope that helps


----------



## cherryglitter

my midwife said the same as above too. that some women just get it!


----------



## MeowPurr32

Thanks for the responses. My doctor also said, before doing the finger stick glucose, that she predicted my blood glucose would be fine and that sometimes there's glucose in the urine of pregnant women for "unknown reasons." 

I do wonder if it could have been what I had for lunch at a restaurant (a tall glass of warm milk, white baguette/cheese/veggie sandwich with sauce, cookie that came with the milk), so now I'm trying to have protein at each meal, more vegetables, and limit bread/grain carbohydrates (but still eating moderate portions of fresh fruit.)

I think I will go buy some urine test strips if I can get them and see what is revealed at "MeowPurr's home laboratory." I'll let you all know what happens...


----------



## cherryglitter

it's funny, because in my first pregnancy, i seriously ate nothing but crap, sweets, chocolate, take aways! i didn't have sugar in my urine at all!


----------



## Alias

I had one stick test show up high sugars. But that day I'd drank a bottle of iced tea (thought it'd be better for me than coke, but realised after it's got more sugar in it!) and that obviously skewed the results - I didn't have high sugar after, and passed the 3 hour test. I'd not worry about it until you get another bad result.


----------



## MeowPurr32

Well as an update, I didn't end up buying any testing strips. I've since had a sample with a 1+ glucose and then 2 more with no glucose (one after eating low carb that day, 1 after eating moderate carbos.)

Before my next appointment, I think I will eat a yogurt for breakfast and something with sugar just to see what happens. 

What a relief it will be when this baby is born and healthy and safe! The 3rd trimester is difficult!


----------

